

Show HN: Daily email summaries to keep up with your team - nickkthequick
https://overseer.io

======
bjansn
Somehow, and I know it may sound nitpicky, when you make a point about privacy
and then require me to 'connect with google' to create an account, doesn't
feel good. I'm not that big on privacy, but perhaps this might be an example
of a webservice that should provide at least a way to create an account
without connecting to any other service (google / facebook etc).

I'd expect a bit more visualization or explanation on what info the e-mail
would provide me with.

From my standpoint, someone that works with people with their own schedule
spread over different locations this looks useful.

~~~
fenguin
Thanks for the feedback! Would you feel better if we had a (semi-functioning)
demo app for you to play around with before signing up? Since we aggregate
information from all your team applications, your email would be empty without
connecting at least one account.

~~~
bjansn
I think the flaw here is that I won't use Google to import data for the email.
But would want to connect Basecamp for example. Now I first need to connect
Google (for which I have no purpose other than accessing the service) and then
connect Basecamp. Doesn't make much sense.

~~~
nickkthequick
Yeah that's a good point. Although, we don't make it very clear, you can
connect your Google account and then opt to only get changes from your
Basecamp account. But yes, you would always need to sign in using your Google
account. Thanks a lot for the feedback.

~~~
bjansn
Perhaps create somekind of call to action that's more like this: 'Connect your
Basecamp account', they end up by creating a normal account and then after
that the first step is to connect their Basecamp account. This gives you a way
to learn what webservice people would connect first. But hey, enough ideas.
It's all about execution. Good luck!

------
jaxomlotus
Seeing a demo email would be incredibly useful. As it is, I don't understand
what it will show me and wouldn't sign up without knowing that information.

------
abuehrle
I like the idea. One quick suggestion is to replace "Superpower". You're
trying to use it as a verb, but it isn't (usually used as) one.

------
fenguin
Thanks for checking us out! We're trying to stay away from trying fruitlessly
to track individual productivity (it's exceedingly inaccurate, not to mention
creepy) and focusing on overall team progress instead. We don't aim to replace
daily standups, just supplement them. Let us know if you have any concerns or
suggestions!

------
nickkthequick
We're super excited to launch this and itching to get some feedback. Please
let us know here or through email (founders@overseer.io) and we can set you up
with a free account in exchange for helping us test everything out.

------
speg
I have a similar project, [https://teamtracker.io](https://teamtracker.io) but
it is more of a manual entry thing. Looks like this is automated, pulling info
from various services? Neat!

------
jp1989
Seems cool, this looks more impressive though -
[http://www.usepeak.com/](http://www.usepeak.com/). What are the main
differences?

~~~
fenguin
We've seen Peak, and it's encouraging that there are others in the automated
productivity space. There are a few major differences between us and them,
however:

Peak focuses on the individual. We focus on the team. There was an excellent
article today ([http://marcgg.com/blog/2013/11/12/peak-
productivity/](http://marcgg.com/blog/2013/11/12/peak-productivity/))
discussing the issue with ranking team members based on their output,
especially when information is far from complete. We're trying to boost
productivity by demonstrating momentum, instead of by micromanaging individual
players.

We are not a destination site; we're a passive email that does not interrupt
anyone's workflow. Just check your email (on the phone, even) and you'll know
what's going on with your team -- you don't have to keep a tab open and keep
checking back to find out what's going on.

Finally, we're engineers, not a design firm. We move and ship very fast. We
will respond to changes in user needs and behavior instantly,
releasing/changing/removing features and applications as necessary.

~~~
jp1989
Good answer :)

